# God help me, I just signed up to drive again



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

After a year off, i'm now in the San Francisco area and thought I might actually be able to play the surge game especially with the base rate being $1.30 a mile And under the information I had to read it said that I'm not supposed to rate my passenger low if 

they're rude to me, 
Puke in my car, 
or damage my car.

This is an even more alternate universe than when I left.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


Intriguing non sequitur


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


Troll


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> After a year off, i'm now in the San Francisco area and thought I might actually be able to play the surge game especially with the base rate being $1.30 a mile And under the information I had to read it said that I'm not supposed to rate my passenger low if
> 
> they're rude to me,
> Puke in my car,
> ...


Where did it say that?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


Ashley, where is your Uber approved Getty image? You know statistics show posts meant slide drivers people into behaviors that are suitable for customer satisfaction work best when accompanied by a picture of a cute female. The username is not enough.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> Where did it say that?


Since I've been gone so long the app said I had to "update" my account and there were two pages of dos and donts in tiny print - PDF format. Using Android.

I can't reproduce it. I was so trepidatious I didn't think of taking a screen shot. Can't find it in my download folder either.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Ashley, where is your Uber approved Getty image? You know statistics show posts meant slide drivers people into behaviors that are suitable for customer satisfaction work best when accompanied by a picture of a cute female. The username is not enough.


Perv. Back off. We are all just drivers here. That's all you need to know. Being new Ashley gets my long dormant free one time protection service for newbies of all stripes.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/sacto-burbs-protect-me.18691/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

One more rule I remember

It explicitly said that in the state of California does not allowed us to carry an unaccompanied minor. The adult account holder has to be in the car.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


And brownies. Apparently.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Since I've been gone so long the app said I had to "update" my account and there were two pages of dos and donts in tiny print - PDF format. Using Android.
> 
> I can't reproduce it. I was so trepidatious I didn't think of taking a screen shot. Can't find it in my download folder either.


In that case I should think you'd be free to violate it without reprocussion


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Perv. Back off. We are all just drivers here. That's all you need to know. Being new Ashley gets my long dormant free one time protection service for newbies of all stripes.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/sacto-burbs-protect-me.18691/


We're all just drivers here? Really?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Perv. Back off. We are all just drivers here. That's all you need to know. Being new Ashley gets my long dormant free one time protection service for newbies of all stripes.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/sacto-burbs-protect-me.18691/


I think your services are needed in another thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/better-than-water-spoiling-customers.123729/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> After a year off, i'm now in the San Francisco area and thought I might actually be able to play the surge game especially with the base rate being $1.30 a mile And under the information I had to read it said that I'm not supposed to rate my passenger low if
> 
> they're rude to me,
> Puke in my car,
> ...


Update on how it's been going?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber315 said:


> Update on how it's been going?


OK. Beats the pants off Sacramento. Ratings snuck up .01. Average 15/hr gross last week - 2 to 3 hours a day. Enough to make my car payment.

Attention grammar police: yes I know it is sneaked not snuck.

I have started posting on the San Francisco UP city forum now.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Attention grammar police: yes I know it is sneaked not snuck.


Whew! Glad to know I don't have to break out my Kung Fu!


----------

